
Why The Debate Around Global Warming Is Irrelevant - buckpost
http://fourreasonswhy.com/2008/03/05/the-debate-around-global-warming-is-irrelevant/
======
davidw
It's probably not relevant for this site. It's one of those 'poisonous' topics
that generate a lot of heat and not much light.

